# an interresting split cd doom vs dark new age



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

There is a split cd of a band called* ghast/yoga.*
Both of em are doom band one from montreal the other from usa , *ghast *from montreal while yoga hail from usa.Ghast is your typical brutal doom, while *yoga* is like doom mix whit new age(dark new age).

To be fair i did not bother mutch for Ghast appart that its heavy and it drones its kinda nice, but yoga is sweeter, you should here it to beleive it.

I recommended this cd , more than the ghast / rate x split cd, because rate x is a power electronic band.You defenetly want to hear yoga instead, but if you like ghast by the thing.

its on tds records and choking hazard records

:tiphat:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome I will have to check out those albums when I get a chance. Are those studio or live albums.?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

these are studio album all do ghast might have a live set since there sound muddy, if i may say, yoga is purely studio material


----------

